
Does Hacker News have a suggestion box? - bookofjoe
If yes, where is it located?
======
bookofjoe
I'm going to use this box as a suggestion box. My suggestion: put a "Submit"
button/link on the Search page
([https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story))
to make submitting a searched-for/not-found link easier.

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something. Instead, please send
> it to hn@ycombinator.com._

~~~
bookofjoe
OK, got it.

